# SCMS Fence / ZC Cutting



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Let me say that the first design used flat head screws and with the elongated slots in the 708, there was about one inch of movement.

This is an improved design. (It's a long story but I have "T" slot bits.) The different knobs on the "Toilet" bolts are because that's what I had at the time.

What may not be obvious is that the bottom edge of the fence has been chamfered, 1/4" I think. This allows clearance for saw dust that may be on the table.

The fence was "Dog Eared" to clear for bevel cuts which I rarely do.

This is one of those jobs that took longer to find the router bit than to actually make the fence.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't get it. What is this jig? Is it a stop for cutting a cartain length? How does it attach to the MS?


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh wait. I get it now. There's one fence already mounted on the saw. What a bozo I am. It's just a fence. Nevermind.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

TS3660 said:


> Oh wait. I get it now. There's one fence already mounted on the saw. What a bozo I am. It's just a fence. Nevermind.


Thank you Bud. There is now coffee up my nose and all over the screen. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------

